# Cd changer conection in trunk.



## Cndnmax (Dec 13, 2009)

I have an 06 jetta GLI with sat radio. I've read in a few post that there is a cd changer conection in the trunk. I want to instal an iPod conection using the cd changer conector but I can't find it. I do have a XM box in the trunk, would that be using the cd changer conector?


----------



## autoxdriver (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Cd changer conection in trunk. (Cndnmax)*

Trunk mounted cd changer cables were in the MK4 Jetta's.
if you want a trunk mounted CD, you'd have to run a Votex cd changer cable to the trunk from the radio.


----------

